# 60/40 4 stroke Mercury RPM range/rev limiter



## semojetman (Jun 14, 2013)

Does anyone know what the factory RPM top end is on a 60/40 4 stroke Merc EFI?

Rev Limiter?


----------



## Johny25 (Jun 15, 2013)

A new Merc 60hp 4 stroke is 5500-6000 and I would guess Rev limiter to be around 6500-6700


----------

